# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Collaborate  i/o, telepresence robot

## Airicist

collaborate.io

vimeo.com/collaborateio

linkedin.com/company/collaborate-i-o

Founder - Keith Suda-Cederquist

----------


## Airicist

Debugging with Collaborate i/o
June 29, 2012




> Can you tell what the device being debugged is?

----------

